# 50w Stagg Head and 4x10 cab



## Ralph (Feb 21, 2009)

*Garnet 50w Stagg Head and 4x10 cab*

Could any one give me some info and value on this half stack.I believe it was made by Garnet in the late 60's.Thanks
http://picasaweb.google.com/ralphcharb/GarnetStagg?authkey=a6qZEbA2PXU#


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

need more info and a pic


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ralph , I'm sure someone on here will be able to help you find some info on it .


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

It may or may not be a Garnet. If you could tell me the CSA code written in the upper right hand of the faceplate I could tell you for sure. The glare on the pic of the back also makes it hard to say because I cannot read the back label at all.

It could also be made by PINE electronics. Most Garnet's (and stencils) use different knobs and have a "bright" pull pot rather a _switch_. If it is a Garnet, it is from the 70s rather than the 60s.

More pics and more info would help.

TG


----------



## Ralph (Feb 21, 2009)

The CSA code is LR-19952,the back only say's 8 ohms and speaker outlet.
If you still need pic i can take some tonight.Thanks for your help.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It doesn't look like a it's a Garnet. It is very likely a Canadian made amp though. Pine Electronics made amps in Montreal in that era. Can you look at the plate on the back and see if there are any more clues?

Matt

Duh! I just looked at the face plate where it says "Made in Canada", sorry. It's early/


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ralph said:


> The CSA code is LR-19952,the back only say's 8 ohms and speaker outlet.
> If you still need pic i can take some tonight.Thanks for your help.


Perfect info! It is not a Garnet. As I suspected, it is made by Pine/Pepco. These can be very nice amps but don't sell for as much as a Garnet or Traynor. 

I'm not sure if you are buying or selling but good luck either way.

TG


----------



## Ralph (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you for the info,i have a feeling the head and cab is not worth more than 300.The sounds is better than my silverface bassman 100.It probably is hard to determine the year.

Ralph


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not surprised that it sounds good. There's a choke and a rectifier tube in there if I'm not mistaken. Hold on to it and play it loud!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ralph said:


> Thank you for the info,i have a feeling the head and cab is not worth more than 300.The sounds is better than my silverface bassman 100.It probably is hard to determine the year.
> 
> Ralph



Yeah, that is probably all you would get for it but sonically it is worth much more. Take it to a tech, get it tuned up, see if there are any cheap components that can be inexpensively upgraded and have at it!

What kind of speakers are in that cab? Have you tried the head through other cabs?

TG


----------



## Ralph (Feb 21, 2009)

I dont know what a choke is but it has a rectifier tube and spring reverb that works very well.It has a Fender clean sound.The speakers are cheap magnetic but sound fair.I have not tried the head on a good cab.I thank you for your input,can't play it to loud, but will keep it.I have onwned a Vox ac30cc,JCM 800 combo,bassman 100.I know have the Stagg a 67 Signature head and a 71 YGM3,in my opinion the Canadian amps are the best to my ears.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ralph said:


> I dont know what a choke is but it has a rectifier tube and spring reverb that works very well.It has a Fender clean sound.The speakers are cheap magnetic but sound fair.I have not tried the head on a good cab.I thank you for your input,can't play it to loud, but will keep it.I have onwned a Vox ac30cc,JCM 800 combo,bassman 100.I know have the Stagg a 67 Signature head and a 71 YGM3,in my opinion the Canadian amps are the best to my ears.


If it's anything like Garnet and Traynor amps, the speaker is the weak link. You should really try it into a different cab or buy some nice 10" speakers. I just put a Weber 10" Signature speaker in my Garnet Gnome and it sounds great. These are Weber's "economy" line but they sound very good.

TG


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> If it's anything like Garnet and Traynor amps, the speaker is the weak link. You should really try it into a different cab or buy some nice 10" speakers. I just put a Weber 10" Signature speaker in my Garnet Gnome and it sounds great. These are Weber's "economy" line but they sound very good.
> 
> TG


I'm wondering about that line of Weber speakers too. I just bought a "project" 410 cab on ebay and I want the alnico sound on a budget. You like yours? 

matt


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I'm wondering about that line of Weber speakers too. I just bought a "project" 410 cab on ebay and I want the alnico sound on a budget. You like yours?
> 
> matt



I bought the Alnico Sig used here on the forum. It sounds great! I was a little worried that the "economy" line would leave we wanting more but it's a great little speaker and is about half price of his other lines.

TG


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> I bought the Alnico Sig used here on the forum. It sounds great! I was a little worried that the "economy" line would leave we wanting more but it's a great little speaker and is about half price of his other lines.
> 
> TG


cool. I think I might go with two alnico and two ceramic. The 410 has a closed bottom and "semi-open" top so I'm thinking the cleaner ceramics on the bottom and the slightly crunchier alnicos on top.

Sorry for hijacking the thread!kqoct
Matt


----------



## Ralph (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks TG for the sugested speakers,that is a great help.I will look into it.Let you know how it turns out.
Ralph


----------

